# Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer



## Allround-Angler (28. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde eimal die Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen interessieren, die in "wilde" freie Fließgewässer ausgesetzt werden mit Raubfischbestand Hecht und Wels, sowie Kormoraneinzugsgebiet.
Noch dazu Wassertemperaturen von teilweise über 25 °C im Sommer.

Meine Meinung dazu: So ein Gewässer ist für Forellenbesatz nicht geeignet.

Nichtsdestotrotz werden vereinzelt Forellen gefangen, auch Bachforellen.
Eure Erfahrungen und Meinungen würden mich interessieren.

Gruß und Petri Ingo |wavey:


----------



## Crotalus (28. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

So pauschal kannst du das nicht sagen. Kommt sehr auf die Größe der Satzfische an. Umso älter, umso schlechter - als grobe Regel


----------



## antonio (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> mich würde eimal die Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen interessieren, die in "wilde" freie Fließgewässer ausgesetzt werden mit Raubfischbestand Hecht und Wels, sowie Kormoraneinzugsgebiet.
> Noch dazu Wassertemperaturen von teilweise über 25 °C im Sommer.
> ...



da gehört keine forelle hin.

antonio


----------



## Forellenzemmel (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz werden vereinzelt Forellen gefangen, auch Bachforellen.


 
Das muß nichts zu sagen haben, vielleicht handelt es sich um "Ausreißer"? Oder es besetzt wirklich jemand relativ sinnfrei in großem Stil?

... oder das Gewässer ist gar nicht sooo forellenfeindlich - ungewöhnlich sind Bachforellen in Fließgewässern eigentlich nicht.|wavey:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## antonio (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Das muß nichts zu sagen haben, vielleicht handelt es sich um "Ausreißer"? Oder es besetzt wirklich jemand relativ sinnfrei in großem Stil?
> 
> ... oder das Gewässer ist gar nicht sooo forellenfeindlich - ungewöhnlich sind Bachforellen in Fließgewässern eigentlich nicht.|wavey:
> 
> Gruß Stefan



über 25 grad im sommer, das kann kein dolles forellengewässer sein.

antonio


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> da gehört keine forelle hin.
> 
> antonio




Wieso? 
Ist doch gutes Kraftfutter für Hecht, Wels und Konsorten...#6
Und die Fische, die überleben, passen sich dem Gewässer an und werden auch groß!


----------



## antonio (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Ist doch gutes Kraftfutter für Hecht, Wels und Konsorten...#6
> Und die Fische, die überleben, passen sich dem Gewässer an und werden auch groß!



jo und demnächst setzen wir dorsche in unsre teiche|kopfkrat|wavey:|wavey:

antonio


----------



## Dirk170478 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> jo und demnächst setzen wir dorsche in unsre teiche|kopfkrat|wavey:|wavey:
> 
> antonio




Na, jetzt wirst du aber albern...#d


Wenn ich (als Verein gesehen) jetzt in die Lahn (ein langsam fließender Fluß bei mir in der Nähe, der im Sommer bestimmt auch Stellen hat, die sich auf 25°C erwärmen und Hecht, Welssowie Kororan beherbergt) Bachforellenbrütlinge einsetze,
dann überlebt von denen wahrscheinlich auch nur jede Hundertste. Wenn überhaupt!

Aber die Forelle, die überlebt, wird dann richtig groß!
So meinte ich das...|wavey:


----------



## Silurid666 (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

moin,

die frage dabei wäre für welchen zweck die forellen ausgesetzt werden...|kopfkrat

klar, für die raubfische ist es das beste was es geben kann - frisch besetzt haben die salmos von tuten und blasen, oder besser schwimmen und flüchten keine ahnung.

in einem der angelvereine in dem ich aktiv bin, wird auch einmal jährlich auf die art und weise besetzt - für die schön-wetter-angler die sich die blösse nicht geben mögen zum forellenpuff zu fahren, denke ich...:q

trotz gutem raubfischbestand(bis vor ein-zwei jahren noch zuviele welse) schaffen es trotzdem immer einige wenige durchzukommen.

die überlebenden kann man dort von den frisch zugesetzten aber leicht unterscheiden, da diese sich dem gewässer angepasst haben -> farbe ist dunkler und sie haben eine natürliche und fischähnliche form angeommen. mal drauf achten, wenn die nächste gefangen wird.

ansonsten, als raubfischangler einfach drüber freuen, dass die zielfische auf grösse gemästet werden..

mfg |wavey:


----------



## Gardenfly (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

Wenn die Bachforellen "Überraschungen" sind,kann man davon ausgehen das es irgendwo einen halbwegs für Forellen geeignete Strecke gibt.
Euer Besatz wird sich fleissig verteilen,ein paar Bachfos von den Standplätzen verscheuchen.
Kaum wird es zu warm machen die Fische sich auf,was  anderes zu suchen.
Da Zuchtfisch nicht immer gleiches Verhalten hat,kann man nicht pauschal beurteilen.
Kormoran und Hecht werden natürlich ihren Teil holen,holt der Kormoran seine Kumpels wenn er mitbekommt das besetzt wurde,ist der Bestand schnell weg (Raubfische brauchen deutlich mehr Zeit-da Wechselwarme Tiere).


----------



## Forellenzemmel (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



antonio schrieb:


> über 25 grad im sommer, das kann kein dolles forellengewässer sein.


 

Der Knackpunkt ist, in unseren Breiten gibt es keine größeren Fließgewässer die sich konstant auf über 25° erwärmen. Das mag beim Nil oder dem Amazonas der Fall sein - hier nicht!
Ist bei näherer Betrachtung vielleicht sogar gut für die Forellen: Können sich tiefer unten in den kälteren "Rückzugsgebieten" aufhalten und ab und an nach oben ins Warme schwimmen um leichte Beute zu machen - oder leichte Beute werden|supergri. Zumindest das Nahrungsangebot dürfte da deutlich höher liegen, als in einem reinem Salmonidengewässer - wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt ganzjährig ok ist, warum sollten sie sich nicht anpassen?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## antonio (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na, jetzt wirst du aber albern...#d
> 
> 
> Wenn ich (als Verein gesehen) jetzt in die Lahn (ein langsam fließender Fluß bei mir in der Nähe, der im Sommer bestimmt auch Stellen hat, die sich auf 25°C erwärmen und Hecht, Welssowie Kororan beherbergt) Bachforellenbrütlinge einsetze,
> ...



das hat nichts mit albern zu tun(gut war übertrieben aber das sollte es auch)
leider ist die besatzpolitik vieler vereine sehr bescheiden.
es wird danach besetzt, was die mitglieder wünschen und nicht danach was sinvoll ist, für das gewässer und für den fisch. hechte kann ich auch billiger mästen als mit forellen.

antonio


----------



## Dxlfxn (29. April 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

Der Hauptgrund, warum Vereine keine Zuchtforellen in offene Gewässer setzen sind wohl weniger die Überlegungen, ob der Fisch das überlebt. Die Fische werden sich verteilen und nicht an Vereinsgrenzen halt machen. Das geht natürlich bei deutscher "all inclusive Mentalität" nicht.
Forellen, insbesondere Regenbogenforellen, können sich einiges an Temperaturen vertragen. In der offenen Ostsee habe ich und auch meine Freunde in den letzten Jahren zahlreiche "Steelheads" - also Regenbogenforellen gefangen. Diese Fische hatten sich von ihrem Teichdasein erholt. Die Flossen waren wieder komplett und das graurote, fischmehlverseuchte Fettfleisch hatte sich in leuchtendrotes und gesundes Muskelfleisch verwandelt.


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

Hallo,

Ich denke, bei Sommertemperaturen von 25 Grad, brauchen wir die Frage ob Forellengewässer oder nicht überhaupt nicht zu stellen, es ist kein Forellengewässer!

Ein Forellengewässer bedeutet nämlich, dass alle Altersstadien und die Eier überleben können. Gerade der Laich und die Dottersackbrütlinge sind empfindlich. 

Wenn aus der Forellenregion große Forellen zuwandern, sind diese sogenannten Flussforellen recht widerstandsfähig.

Soviel zum Gewässer. Zur Eignung von Besatzforellen aus der Zucht kann ich nur sagen, jeder Tag im Zuchtbecken versaut die Forelle mehr für das Leben im Bach oder Fluss.

Es hat in NRW wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zum Besatz mit fangfähigen Bachforellen in der Forellenregion der Rur gegeben. 

Das Ergebnis war, dass nach einem Jahr in keinem Fall eine Verbesserung des Bestandes durch Besatz eingetreten war.
Die meisten der Besatztiere waren schlichtweg verhungert. 
Teilweise trat sogar eine Verschlechterung ein, weil die Besatztiere den einheimischen Forellen den Lebensraum streitig machten.

Eine wilde Forelle muss mit ihrer Energie haushalten. Es macht für den Fisch wenig Sinn aus grosser Tiefe für eine kleine Fliege aufzusteigen, wenn sie für das Aufsteigen mehr Energie verbraucht, als nachher in der Fliege enthalten ist.
Teichforellen sind aber nicht in der Lage sich so effektiv zu ernähren und verlieren beim Fressen mehr Energie als sie über die Nahrung zurückgewinnen. 
Je grösser der Fisch beim Besatz ist, desto eher gerät er in diesen Teufelskreis.

Das Problem sind also nicht Raubfische und Kormorane, sondern die Zuchtforellen sind schlichtweg nicht mehr in der Lage im freien Wasser zurechtzukommen. Wenn dann noch Probleme mit dem Besatzgewässer dazu kommen, kann ich außer einem kurzfristigen Fangerfolg nichts erhoffen.

Der geschilderte Besatz ist Forellenpuff deluxe.

mfG

SNEEp


----------



## Gardenfly (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



Sneep schrieb:


> Das Problem sind also nicht Raubfische und Kormorane,
> 
> SNEEp



Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen,wenn bei uns Besetzt wurde ist am nächsten Tag ein großer Schwarm Kormorane da.
Einzelne Kormorane fliegen täglich die Strecke ab,sollte sich was auffällig verhalten (wie frischbesetzte Forellen) kommt die ganze Kolonie .


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

Hallo,

Ich glaube, da habe ich mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt.

Selbstverständlich ist der Kormoran einer der wichtigsten Faktoren beim Besatz überhaupt, da habe ich keine Zweifel. Ich kann deine Beobachtungen zum Verhalten des Kormorans bestätigen.  


Die Frage in diesem Thread ist, ob der Besatz mit ff BF aus der Fischzucht in ein Gewässer mit Sommertemperaturen von 25 Grad Sinn macht. Unter "Sinn machen" verstehe ich, dass sich diese Tiere ins Gewässer integrieren und den vorhandenen Bestand stützen und das Ganze nicht nur dazu dient, dass die Mitglieder 2 Wochen lang mal was fangen.

Ich denke die geschilderte Besatzstrategie mit fangfähigen BF, zumal in grenzwertige Gewässer, würde auch ohne Kormoran nicht funktionieren. Und sie hat auch ohne Kormorane nicht funktioniert. 

Ganz provozierend könnte man sagen, der Kormoran holt die Besatzfische bevor sie verhungern, aber leider auch bevor sie jemand angeln kann.

Was ich damit sagen wollte, ist, dass der geschilderte Besatz mit oder ohne Kormoran sein Ziel nicht erreichen kann!

mfG

Sneep


----------



## Flyfisher1 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

Besatz mit fangfertigen Fischen ist wie meine Vorredner schon anmerkten, für " Angler" die, Fleisch machen, nicht laufen und nicht als Schneider nach Hause gehen wollen. Es ist schlichtweg Schwachsinn mit fangfertigen Forellen einen Bestand aufbauen zu wollen. Diese Absicht wird von den Verantwortlichen doch nur vorgeschoben, damit sie der Forellenpuffmentalität ihrer Mitglieder gerecht werden und ruhigen Gewissens gegen den § 2 des Fischereigesetzes und er meisten Vereinsatzungen verstoßen können.
Leider ist es heute Gang und Gebe, Gewässer welcher Art auch immer, zum Forellenpuff zu dekradieren. Selbst in Bäche, die für die Aufzucht von Forellen geeignet währen, wird fleißig fangfertiger Besatz eingebracht.
Um sagen zu können ob ein Gewässer für Forellen geeignet ist, müsste als Erstes eine biologische Gewässeruntersuchung durchgeführt werden. ( kann übrigens jeder selbst für sein Gewässer durchführen nach Anleitung aus dem Buch: Gewässergüte bestimmen und beurteilen von Werner H. Baur ISBN 3-490-04414-2 )
Ein Gewässer der Güteklasse 2 erfüllt zumindest die meisten Anforerungen. Wenn Wehre und Rauschen vorhanden sind, sollten Forellen dort überleben können. Dann wäre ein Besatz mit einsömmerigen Forellen ein Versuch wert. Besser noch wäre der Besatz mit Vorgestreckter Brut in kleineren Nebenbächen. Raubfische im Gewässer sind nicht so gefährlich wie zweibeinige Räuber in grüner Kluft, mit Stecken und Futterkörbchen.
Zu hoher Befischungsdruck und falsche Angelmethoden ( Naturköder im Forellenbach ) sind die Hauptursachen dass kein natürlicher Fischbestand aufkommt. Auch sollte überprüft werden ob das Gewässer nicht eher zur Äschenregion gehört. Die Lahn hält auf vielen Streckenabschnitten schöne Äschen und an den Wehren sind immer wieder Forellen zu fangen, die aus Nebenbächen einwandern. Der Besatz an Fangfertigen Regenbogenforellen, die zudem verkrüppelt und mutiert sind, dienen nur dem Amüsement sogenannter " Angler " und werden selbstverständlich von allen Räubern, zügig wieder vernichtet.


----------



## Flyfisher1 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

Um einmal generell etwas zum Besatz mit fangfertigen Zuchtforellen zu sagen sei folgende Anmerkung erlaubt.
Bei eine Versuch im Henrys Fork in USA, wurde unter Laborbedingungen ( abgegrenzter Bereich abgegrenzte Größe ) eindeutig festgestellt:
Die im Gewässer natürlich aufgewachsenen Bachforellen verteidigten ihre Standplätze gegenüber den weitaus größeren Satzfischen, so rigoros, dass diese Fische nicht zur Ruhe kamen und letzendlich verhungerten. Das Revierverhalten der Bachforellen ist so ausgeprägt, dass sie jeden Neuankömmling vertreiben und ihm so lange zusetzen bis der wieder verschwindet. Die an das Füttern in der Zuchtanlage gewöhnten Fische sind zudem auch noch so blöd, dass sie Mühe haben überhaupt Futter zu finden und alles in sich hinein schlinge was der Bach so anspült. Ein noch größeres Problem ist die genetische Reinheit der Besatfische aus Zuchtanlagen. Um den Umsatz zu optimieren sind den meisten dieser " Zuchtfische " Meerforellengene eingekreuzt um das Wachstum bis zur Vermarktungsreife zu beschleunigen.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

Jetzt auch mal eine andere Erfahrung hierzu.
Bei uns ist die Weser auf einer Länge von etwa 8 km nicht als Schiffahrtssraße ausgebaut.
Der Verkehr lauft über einen Kanal, somit wird hier auch nur minimaler Unterhalt betrieben.
Soll heißen, Kiesbänke und Lunken im der gesammten Breite!
Da nur noch ein Wehr zur Nordsee in Bremen kommt, sind auch einige Meerforellen und Lachse vorhanden.
Da diese Fische auch über den Sommer vorhanden sind, scheinen die Wasserwerte o2 in Ordnung zu sein. 
(Koppen kommen hier auch recht zahlreich vor)
Was lag also neher es mal mit Bachforellen zu probieren.
Ziel war einige zu fangen, wir gingen aber davon aus, das die meisten gefressen werden oder in die Nordsee abwandern würden.
Eventuel kehren sie dann mal als Meerforellen zurück.
Einige Nebengewässer besetzen wir seit Jahren mit M.F Brut, weitere F. Brut können wir dort aus Platzmangel nicht einbringen.
Die Fische gelangten im zeitigen Herbst in die Weser, im folgenden Jahr wurde dieses wiederholt.
Was aus diesen Fischen wurde kann ich nicht sagen, da wie gasagt auch Meerforellen vorkommen und diese im Laichkleid  und auf dem Weg zu Meer kaum, oder nicht von Bachforellen zu unterscheiden sind. (Wie auch ist ja die Ursprungsform)
Was ich sagen kann ist, daß ich ab Mai in diesem Abschnitt junge Forellen in teils hoher Anzahl vorfand.
Das war vorher und nachher nicht so, nur nach diesem Besatz.
Die Forellen haben eben einen Richer für den Richtigen Platz, 
mit Besatz von F - Brut hätten wir wahrscheinlich die falschen Plätze besetzt.
Die jungen Forellen konnten wir beobachten bis sie etwa 20 cm erreichten, wo sie dann geblieben sind..?

Regenbogenforellen sind aber nur Futter, sehe ich auch so.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2010)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*

Was bei der Diskussion gerne vergessen wird ist das Stichwort "pH-Wert". Insbesondere die Baggerseen erreichen bei steigenden Temperaturen auch mal ganz locker pH-Werte jenseits von 9 oder 10. Das ist für Forellen einfach mal Ende der Fahnenstange - egal wieviel Sauerstoff im Wasser noch gelöst sein mag.


----------



## Sneep (12. September 2010)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt auch mal eine andere Erfahrung hierzu.
> Bei uns ist die Weser auf einer Länge von etwa 8 km nicht als Schiffahrtssraße ausgebaut.
> Der Verkehr lauft über einen Kanal, somit wird hier auch nur minimaler Unterhalt betrieben.
> Soll heißen, Kiesbänke und Lunken im der gesammten Breite!
> ...



Hallo,
 
die Zeiten, in denen Koppen als Garanten für sehr saubere Gewässer standen, sind wohl vorbei. Hier ist es wichtig, zu schauen, um welche Art es sich handelt. Häufig findet man in den Unterläufen die sogenannte Scheldekoppe (C. Perifretum).
Die ist hart im Nehmen und kommt selbst in Häfen massenhaft vor, wenn es dort groben Kies oder Steine gibt. 
Vom Aussehen her ist sie von C. Rhenanus kaum zu unterscheiden. Streicht man mit einem Finger von hinter nach vorne über denn Rücken, fühlt sich die Scheldekoppe rau an.

Ich weiß, dass sich Meerforellenprogramm besser anhört als Forellenbesatz, aber genau genommen besetzt ihr keine Meerforellenbrut, sondern Jungtiere der europäischen Forelle (Salmo Trutta). Dabei ist es vergleichsweise unerheblich, zu welcher der 3 Formen die Eltern gehörten.



Forellen laichen im Gegensatz zur Äsche sehr selten im Hauptgewässer und noch seltener in der Nähe ihrer Standplätze. Vielmehr unternehmen die Laicher eine Wanderung stromauf in kleinere Bäche. Hier ist die Überlebensrate der Brut bedeutend höher als in der Weser und die Jungtiere wandern Stück für Stück flussabwärts. Daher müssen die Elterntiere stromauf wandern, um das zu kompensieren. Ansonsten würde der Oberlauf Stück für Stück entvölkert.

Die Wahl der geeigneten Besatzstrecken für Brut ist keine Hexerei. Man muss sich nur anschauen, wo die Brut in der Natur steht. Dort steht die junge Forelle immer in Ufernähe und dort auf den flachen Stellen, wo eine große Forelle auflaufen würde. Wenn die Jungforelle am Bauch den Grund spürt, steht sie richtig.


  Wenn du schreibst, dass man MF und BF in der Regel nicht unterscheiden kann,stimme ich dir zu. Dann sagst du aber, das treffe auf MF im Laichkleid und bei der Abwanderung ins Meer zu. Das Gegenteil ist richtig,* nur* im Laichkleid oder beim Smolt, kann ich die Formen unterscheiden. 
  Beim Aufstieg ist die MF zunächst noch silberblank, im Laichkleid wird sie braun mit schwarzen Flecken. Als Smolt, auf dem Weg ins Meer ist sie wie ein Lachssmolt silberblank.
In beiden Stadien kann ich sie kaum mit er BF verwechseln.

  Ich ahne es zumindest, wo die Forellen mit 20 cm abgeblieben sind.
20 cm ist normalerweise die Größe, in der die europäische Forelle smoltifiziert und ins Meer geht, falls sie sich für die Laufbahn der Meerforelle entschieden hat.


  Solange ihr in den Bächen Forellenbrut besetzt und laichreife MF aufwandern, kannst du nur vermuten, woher die Jungtiere in der Weser stammen. 
1-2 große Rogner, der MF die etwas oberhalb der Strecken ablaichen, würden deine Beobachtungen schon erklären.
  Dein vordergründig stärkstes Argument ist die Nähe zur Besatzstrecke. Bei genauem Hinsehen spricht das aber eher gegen deine Annahme, da es die Laichwanderung ausblendet.
  Fakt ist, bei der Situation in dem Abschnitt, kann es so gewesen sein, es muss aber nicht.
  Es spricht aber einiges dafür, dass es nicht so war.

  Ob er ganze Besatz mit Fischen aus der Zucht in einem Gewässer mit MF-Bestand sehr weise war, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn die Besatzfische nicht von Stämmen aus der Region stammen, haben sie unter Umständen ander Laichzeiten. Sie sind dann nicht „kompatibel“ zum vorhandenen Bestand.
  Schlimmer noch; Laichen sie für das Gewässer zu früh, verhungert die Brut, weil es noch nicht genug Plankton gibt. Laichen sie zu spät, sind alle guten Standplätze vom einheimischen Stamm besetzt.
  Schon eine um wenige % höhere Mortalität, bringen den fremden Stamm in wenigen Generationen zum Verschwinden. Wenn die Tiere überhaupt so lange leben.
  Wenn ich einen erfolgreichen Forellenbestand habe, verkneife ich mir jegliche Experimente mit fremden Herkünften. 

  SNeeP


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Überlebensquote von Zuchtforellen im freien Gewässer*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Zeiten, in denen Koppen als Garanten für sehr saubere Gewässer standen, sind wohl vorbei. Hier ist es wichtig, zu schauen, um welche Art es sich handelt. Häufig findet man in den Unterläufen die sogenannte Scheldekoppe (C. Perifretum).
> Die ist hart im Nehmen und kommt selbst in Häfen massenhaft vor, wenn es dort groben Kies oder Steine gibt.
> ...


 
Ja Sneep,
das ist alles Richtig was du schreibst, nur habe ich geschrieben das in den Brutbächen bereits besetzt wird und somit kein Platz für Haustiere ist.
Ebenfalls schrieb ich das nur nach dem Besetzen der B Forellen Jungforellen direckt in der Weser zu beobachten waren und diese nicht aus dem M Brut Besatz stammen können.
Natürlich könnten auch 1-2 Meerforellen abgelaicht haben nur verteilt sich dann die Brut gleich über etwa 10 Km ?
Der B Forellenbesatz ist zusätzlich eingebracht worden in ein Gewässer in denen B Forellen noch nicht als eigendlicher Bestand vorkamen.!

Zu den Koppen, die Bestände sind noch relativ neu bei uns und fast niemanden bekannt.
Beobachte sie erst seit etwa 4 Jahren bei uns.
Wahrscheinliche Besiedlung der Weser durch Bestände aus Zuflüssen der Aller.
Oberhalb des Zuflusses der Aller konte ich auch keine Koppen finden. (Die Weser ist dort auch schlammiger)
Bin mir bei der Bestimmung der Form/Art nicht 100% sicher,fühlen sich aber nicht rau an.
Scheint sich aber um cottus gobio zu handeln.
Eine andere Koppe ist aber für die Weser anders als im Rhein auch noch nicht bekannt. 
(Buchtip für alle:Fisch des Jahres 2006,Koppe)

Zu den Forellen:
Wir haben in unsehrem Gebiet einige Bäche in denen seit etwa 25 Jahren Meerforellen und einige Lachse ausgesetzt werden. (etwa 30000 Brütlinge im Jahr)
 Das Wachstum ist gut und die Fische wandern meist schon nach einem Jahr mit 15-20 cm ab.
Leider haben wir in diesen Gewässern eine gewaltige Sandverdriftung so das eine natürliche Fortpflanzung unmöglich ist und somit auch keine natürlichen Bestände vorkamen und kommen.
Es giebt oberhalb Verdens aber auch 2 Gewässer die eine natürlichen Bestand der Bachforelle und Äsche aufweisen und eigendlich auch überhaupt nicht besetzt werden.
Beide Gewässer sind aber durch Mühlenwehre (3m) für Aufsteiger nicht ereichbar.
(Kenne ich aber aus erster Hand, da ich dort mal E-Fischen gemacht habe)  
Die in der Weser vorkommenden M.Forellen sind also entweder Irläufer,Besatzfische oder entstammen aus Bachforellen Beständen oberhalb mir bekannter Gewässer.
Die Veränderungen der Weser in den letzten Jahren in  Bezug auf die Wasserquallitat und somit auch Lebensräume sind enorm.(Die F Neunaugen explodieren regelrecht im Bestand auch finden sich bereits vereinzelt Bachschmerlen ein)
Anders als im Rhein, sind aber die Lebensgemeinschaften Brakwasser und Süßwasser  durch ein Wehr in Bremen getrennt und dann folgen alle 10 bis 20 Km weitere Wehre, so das Der Aufstieg extrem erschwert ist.
Nach dem Bau des Wehres in Bremen brach z.B der Lachsbestand ab 1910 entgültig zusammen.
Heute erfolgreiche Projekte mit Wanderfischen in diesem Gebiet liegen alle unterhalb dieses Wehres. (Wümme, Delme usw)
Die Jungforellen die ich in der Weser beobachten konnte stammen nicht aus dem Meerforellenbesatz da diese etwa 20 Km entfernt in kleine Bäche gesetzt wurden.
Auch ich gehe davon aus, das die beobachteten Fische aus der Weser den Weg in die Nordsee genommen haben nur kann ich dieses halt nicht mit Bestimmtheit sagen.
 Sie können halt genausogut ins tiefere Wasser gezogen sein. (Eine Smoltifiezierung habe ich nicht beobachten können)
Natürlich verfärben sich Meerforellen anders als Bachforellen, aber nicht alle, es giebt immer wieder Ausnahmen.
_Für mich,_ ist eine Bachforelle eigendlich nur eine Meerforelle im Jugendkleid, ( Tatsache,ein Teil der B Forellen wandert und ein Teil der M Forellen bleibt im Bach)und ich habe auch immer wieder gesehen, das M,F Milchner  die Zeichnung der Bachforelle bekamen.
Dieses alles wird wohl auch der Grund sein warum die M Forelle anders als der Lachs, nie völlig ausgestorben war.
Ist halt nur die Europäische Forelle mit unterschietlichen Überlebenskonzepten.

Natürlich, geht es nicht nur um Fischartenschutz, sondern auch darum den Mitgliedern etwas bieten zu können den diese bezahlen schließlich auch dafür.
Anders als in anderen Bundesländern ist in Niedersachsen kein Fangverbot für Meerforellen wenn sie Besetzt werden. 
Aber anders als im Rhein giebt es auch keine Fördergelder oder Programme da es keine Fischereiabgabe giebt.
Alles nur ehrenamtlich aus Vereinsbeiträgen finanziert.


Sollte jemand googeln wollen, es handelt sich um die Weserstrecke
unterhalb des Wehres in *Intschede.* 
Besatzstrecke für Brut möcht ich aber nicht nennen,mündet aber nach 10 km gemeinsam mit dem Kanal in Achim/Baden in die Weser.

           :vik:


----------

